# Cloning with the GTS



## Leaf Joltik (Nov 19, 2010)

I need specifics on how to do it! X( It's just so hard - I'm using Diamond.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 22, 2010)

http://www.pokecommunity.com/showthread.php?t=98935 this covers it reasonably. though really, I'd rather use veekun gts to create an identical copy for sendpkm.


----------

